# اريد تفسير الاية دى فى تثنية (20-10)



## subzer0 (5 يوليو 2011)

تثنية(20-10):" حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها إلى الصلح 11 فان أجابتك إلى الصلح وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك 12 وان لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حربا فحاصرها 13 وإذا دفعها الرب إلهك إلى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف 14 وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك وتأكل غنيمة أعدائك التي أعطاك الرب إلهك"

انا كنت بتناقش مع واحد وجابلى الاية دى
فانا عايز تفسرها المنطقى وخصوصا انا شوفت تفسرها على موقع سانت تكلا
بس مش موضح بعض الكلامات اللى هى بتدل على الكراهية او سفك الدم مع العلم انها حرب بس 
جملة يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك ؟
اضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف؟
النساء والاطفال والبهائم غنيمة لك؟

شكرا ليكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

الله أعلن السبب فى إبادة هذه الشعوب

وهو أنها وصلت فى فسقها إلى حد الرجعة

وأنهم قدموا أطفالهم قرابين لآلهتهم الوثنية ، مثل : "مولوك" ، حيث كانوا يضعون أطفالهم أحياء على طاسات محماة بالنار على أيدى تمثال إلههم مولوك

كما أن هذه الشعوب وصلت فى فسقها إلى حد شديد فى الشذوذ الجنسى 

وهى نفس الأسباب التى جعلت الله سابقاً يبيد شعوب بأكملها ، مثل سادوم وعمورة ، التى أنزل عليها ناراً من السماء فأبادتهم بالكامل

(الشواهد ليست جاهزة معى الآن ، ولكنى سأجهزها وأقدمها بإذن الرب)


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

هذا جزء من الشواهد :


+++ بل إن الشيطان كان يجعل الناس يظنون أن إرضاء هذه الآلهة ، لمنع الكوارث ، يكون بتنفيذ العبادات النجسة ، كالزنى والشذوذ والقتل ، بل وحرق أطفالهم أحياءً ، للبعل ولمولوك ( 2مل16: 3 ، أر 19: 5 ، حز 20 : 31 ) .
+++ بل ويشير الكتاب المقدس لشيئ غريب ، قد يكون شيئاً آخر غير حرق أطفالهم ، وهو عبادة الصنم ، بإعطاء الرجل من زرعه للصنم ، بالزنى مع الصنم ( راجع : لا 20: 2- 5 ، بالمقابلة مع : لا 18 : 20 و21 )

++++++++++++

وسأتابع بإذن الرب


----------



## subzer0 (5 يوليو 2011)

اوك انا معاك يا استاذ مكرم فى كل كلامك وفاهم قصدك
بس انا قصدى ان نفس الاسلوب استخدمة الغير مسحين فى نشر دينهم بالقوة والعنف وبمنطق انهم اللى صح والباقى كفرة فكانوا برضو بيحاصروا البلاد وياخدوا الغنائم ويفرضوا الجزية ... مش دا فية تشابة ولا فية اختلاف فى المواقف؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 يوليو 2011)

*Holy_bible_1*



 

*الشبهة * 



 

ورد في تثنية 20: 16-18 وصايا الرب الرحيم مع أعداء إسرائيل :» 13وَإِذَا دَفَعَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلَى يَدِكَ فَاضْرِبْ جَمِيعَ ذُكُورِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. 14وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ وَكُلُّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ، كُلُّ غَنِيمَتِهَا، فَتَغْتَنِمُهَا لِنَفْسِكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ غَنِيمَةَ أَعْدَائِكَ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. 15هكَذَا تَفْعَلُ بِجَمِيعِ الْمُدُنِ الْبَعِيدَةِ مِنْكَ جِدًّا الَّتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ مُدُنِ هؤُلاَءِ الأُمَمِ هُنَا. 16وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيبًا فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَّا، 17بَلْ تُحَرِّمُهَا تَحْرِيمًا: الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ، كَمَا أَمَرَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، 18لِكَيْ لاَ يُعَلِّمُوكُمْ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا حَسَبَ جَمِيعِ أَرْجَاسِهِمِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوا لآلِهَتِهِمْ، فَتُخْطِئُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ. .«

ومعنى«تُحَرِّمُهَا تَحْرِيمًا» الواردة في النص السابق أي «تُحَلِّلونَ إبادَتَهُم»  

وهذا القول يناقضه ما هو موجود في لوقا 6: 35، 36 مما يدل على أن شريعة السيد المسيح عليه السلام شريعة ناسخة وليست متممة :

لوقا 6: 35، 36 »  35بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ، وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئًا، فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيمًا وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ، فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ. 36فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضًا رَحِيمٌ. .«



 

*الرد*



 

*اولا لم ينسخ المسيح حكم شريعة موسي وساشرح ذلك ولكن اولا اشرح معني كلمة تحرمهم * 

*قاموس سترونج * 

*H2763*

חרם

châram

_khaw-ram'_

A primitive root; to _seclude_; specifically (by a ban) to _devote_ to religious uses (especially destruction); physically and reflexively to be _blunt_ as to the nose: - make accursed, consecrate, (utterly) destroy, devote, forfeit, have a flat nose, utterly (slay, make away).

*جذر يمعني يحدد **( **عن طريق فرض حظر **)**وتعني تكريس للدينونة **( **وخاصه تدمير **)* *جسديا وكرد فعل طبيعي أن يكون صريحا فيما يتعلق الأنف **: **جعل الرجيم، تكريس، **(**تماما**) **تدمير، يكرس، مصادرة، وقد أنف مسطح، تماما **(**ذبح، وجعل بعيدا**).*



 

*ومن قاموس برون * 

*H2763*

חרם

châram

*BDB Definition:*

1) to ban, devote, destroy utterly, completely destroy, dedicate for destruction, exterminate

1a) (Hiphil)

1a1) to prohibit (for common use), ban

1a2) to consecrate, devote, dedicate for destruction

1a3) to exterminate, completely destroy

1b) (Hophal)

1b1) to be put under the ban, be devoted to destruction

1b2) to be devoted, be forfeited

1b3) to be completely destroyed

2) to split, slit, mutilate (a part of the body)

2a) (Qal) to mutilate

2b) (Hiphil) to divide

*حظر**, **تكريس**, **تدمير**, **تدمير كامل**, **تدمير**, **ابادة * 

*لحظر من الاستخدام حظر وتكريس وتخصيص وتكريس للتدمير لابادة وتدمير*

*يوضع تحت الحظر ويخصص للتدمير يصادر الي التكريس**, **للتدمير*

*لتقسيم ولشق تغيير لتقسيم*



 

*فهو تخصيص شيئ ولو شعب اخطا بكثره والرب اعطاه زمان توبه ولم يتب بل زاد شره واصبح مثل السرطان ينشر الخطيه في الشعوب المجاوره له فيخصص هذا الشعب للدينونه والازالة مثل الورم السرطاني*



 

*ولكن عقاب الرب يكون لمن يعثروا الاخرين وينشروا فكر الخطيه في العهد القديم والجديد  * 

*اذا فهمنا ان رحمة الرب تعطي فرصه واثنين وثلاثه ويمر جيل شرير وبعده اخر شرير وثالث ثم في الجيل الرابع ياتي دور العدل الالهي في المعاقبه واحيانا كثيره يترك بعض الامم زمان توبه يصل الي عشرة اجيال يستمر في ارسال مرشدين مثل ابراهيم وملكي صادق وغيره لان الرب اكد وقال بوضوح * 

*سفر أعمال الرسل **14: 17*​ 
 
*مَعَ 			أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ 			شَاهِدٍ، وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ خَيْرًا**: 			**يُعْطِينَا 			مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْطَارًا وَأَزْمِنَةً 			مُثْمِرَةً، وَيَمْلأُ قُلُوبَنَا 			طَعَامًا وَسُرُورًا**».*



 

*فهو اعطي هذه الشعوب خيرات كثيره وايضا ارسل لهم مرشدين وانبياء وانذروهم كثيرا ولكنهم قابلوا كل ذلك بشرور كثير ونجاسه بل واكثر من ذلك في اسلوب تحدي لله كانوا باستمرار يحاولا نشر الخطيه لمن هم حولهم فياتي عدل الله ويوقع العقوبه * 

*وملحوظه مهمة الرب في العهد القديم لم يعاقب **( **الا في حلات نادره **) **الاشرار الذين يفعلون الشر فكريا او يرفضوا الايمان فقط او لا ياذوا احد بمعني انهم ليسوا مصدر عثره لاحد وايضا في العهد الجديد لانجد عقاب لغير المؤمنين ولكنهم خاضعين للقوانين المدنيه*

*والرب في العهد القديم كان يتعامل باسلوب جماعي وفردي وايضا في العهد الجديد يتعامل باسلوب جماعي وفردي  * 

*والرب يعاقب بوسائل مختلفة في العهد القديم والجديد ايضا مره طوفان مره حريق النار مره بشعب اسرائيل ومره بعقاب الطبيعه لبعض الشعوب الخاطئة * 

*وهنا اتسائل هل توقف عقاب الله باستخدام الطبيعه او غيرها بعد مجيؤه وصلبه وقيامته ؟ بمعني اخر هل انتهي العدل الالهي تماما ؟ بالطبع لا ويوجد عقاب مستمر * 

 *الم تدمر براكين مناطق كان بها شعوب شريره ؟ * 

*الم يدمر الله اورشليم باستخدام جيش تيطوس بسبب شرورهم الكثيره وسفكهم دم البار وقالوا دمه علينا وعلي اولادنا ؟*

*الم يعاقب الرب الاباطره العشره الرومانيين بطريقه واضحه تشهد انه يعاقب من يعثر اولاده ؟*

*الم يعاقب الرب الهراطقه مثل اريوس الذي انسكبت احشاؤه ؟ * 

*ولكن في العهد الجديد الرب اكمل الناموس وهذا يجب ان نفهم معناه جيدا * 

 *بمعني ان الرب يعاقب الخاطي بعد ان يعطيه فرصه وزمان للتوبه * 

*سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي **2: 21*​ 
 
*وَأَعْطَيْتُهَا 			زَمَانًا لِكَيْ تَتُوبَ عَنْ زِنَاهَا 			وَلَمْ تَتُبْ**.*



 

*وهو بصلبه دفع ثمن الخطيه كلها ويقدم الفداء مجاني للكل ولكن هذا الفداء مشروط بشرط واحد وهو شرط قبول فداء المسيح اما من يرفض فداء المسيح فهو يدان ويصبح مرفوض من امام الله بعد ان يستهلك زمان وتوبته **. **ولكن لا يعاقبه علانيه  ولكن هذا الانسان لو زاد في شروره واصبح عثره يؤذي الكثيرين هذا يدان ويعاقب من الرب لاعثاره الاخرين وهذا كان في العهد القديم وايضا لا يزال في العهد الجديد * 

*سفر اللاويين **19: 14*​ 
 
*لاَ 			تَشْتِمِ الأَصَمَّ، وَقُدَّامَ 			الأَعْمَى لاَ تَجْعَلْ مَعْثَرَةً، 			بَلِ اخْشَ إِلهَكَ**. 			**أَنَا 			الرَّبُّ**.*



 

*وايضا العهد الجديد*

*إنجيل متى **18: 7*​ 
 
*وَيْلٌ 			لِلْعَالَمِ مِنَ الْعَثَرَاتِ**! 			**فَلاَ 			بُدَّ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ الْعَثَرَاتُ، 			وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ 			الَّذِي بِهِ تَأْتِي الْعَثْرَةُ**!*



 

*اذا فعقاب الذي يسبب عثره هذا في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد والفرق الوحيد انه في العهد القديم كانت العثرات اكثرها جماعيه لذلك العقاب كان غالبا جماعي اما في العهد الجديد فالعثرات اكثرها فرديه لذلك العقاب اكثر فردي * 

*والدليل   * 

*سفر الحكمة **14: 11*​ 
 
*لذلك 			ستفتقد اصنام الامم ايضا لانها صارت في 			خلق الله رجسا ومعثرة لنفوس الناس وفخا 			لاقدام الجهال*



 

*ويطالب الرب من هذه الشعوب*

*سفر إشعياء **57: 14*​ 
 
*وَيَقُولُ**: 			«**أَعِدُّوا، 			أَعِدُّوا**. 			**هَيِّئُوا 			الطَّرِيقَ**. 			**ارْفَعُوا 			الْمَعْثَرَةَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ شَعْبِي**».*



 

*فهؤلاء الامم باصنامهم ينشرون معثره للشعوب المحيطه ولكن في هذه الايام الاشخاص الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود الله **( **اثيثت **) **لايعثروا المؤمنين ولهذا العقاب الجماعي قليل جدا في العهد الجديد * 

*ولمذا يصبر الله في العهد القديم او الجديد علي الشعوب الغير مؤمنه ؟ لانها تعثر اولاده * 

*اما الشعوب الشريره التي تعثر في العهد القديم والجديد تعاقب وايضا الافراد * 

*لان بالعثره هو لا ياذي نفسه فقط بل ياذي اخر فمن حق الراعي الصالح ان يحمي الضعيف * 

*بمعني ان الرب يرحم الخاطي ويطيل رحمته ولكن لو بدا هذا الخاطي سواء كان فرد او شعب بان يعثر اخر سواء كان فرد او شعب فرحمة الرب ايضا تستلزم ان يحمي الضعيف فيعاقب الشرير فهو عدل للشرير في عقابه علي خطاياه ورحمه في نفس الوقت للضعيف لانه اعثر بسبب الشرير  * 

*وهذا الفكر الذي فعله الرب مع الشعوب الشريره التي تنشر الخطيه في العهد القديم فحماية للشعوب الاخري التي لم تتمكن منها الخطيه ورحما لهم لابد ان يبيد الرب الشعب الشرير الذي يحاول نشر الخطيه فهو عدل ورحمه في نفس الوقت * 

*وايضا في العهد الجديد يحدث هذا ولكن بنسبه اقل علي المستوي الجماعي وبنسبه اكثر علي المستوي الفردي * 

*واضرب امثلة علي ذلك * 

*نوح واسرته بهلاك الطوفان للشعوب هو رحمه لاسرة نوح وحماية لهم وايضا عدل وعقاب للشعوب بعد اكتمال زمن خطيتها التي استهلكت فيه فرص توبتها * 

*وفي حادثة سدوم وعموره هو رحمه لبقية الشعوب التي حاول شعب سدوم نشر الخطيه اليهم وايضا عدل وعقاب لسدوم بعد اكتمال زمان خطيتها * 

*وعقاب الشعوب السبعه هو ايضا رحمه لشعب اسرائيل وحماية من العثرات وغيره من الشعوب الاخري التي لم تصل اليهم خطايا الشعوب السبعه وايضا عدل وعقاب من الرب لهذه الشعوب السبعه بعد اكتمال زمن خطيتهم*

*وعقاب بعض الاباطره الرومانيين العشره هو رحمه لمن كانوا يريدوا ان يفنوهم وايضا عدل بعد اكتمال زمن خطيتهم  * 

*وعقاب اريوس في العهد الجديد هو رحمه لمن كان يحاول اريوس ان يجبرهم علي قبول فكره الهرطوقي  بقوة الامبراطور وايضا عدل لما فعل اريوس بعد اكتمال زمن خطيته  * 

*اذا اسلوب الرب لم يتغير لا عهد قديم ولا عهد جديد * 



 

*وملخص ما قدمت حتي الان * 

*رحمة الله للخطاه كانت في العهد القديم والجديد والرب كان يعطي فرصه وزمان للتوبه علي المستوي الفردي وايضا الجماعي وفي المستوي الجماعي كان يعطي الرب جيل واثنين وثلاثه واحيانا يصل الي عشرة اجيال ولكنه لا يسمح باعثار الاخرين ونشر الخطيه لان ايضا هو يرحم الخاطئ ولكن لو بدا الخاطئ ينشر شروره فالرب يجب ان يرحم الضعيف الذي من الممكن يعثروه ويجعلوه خاطئ مثلهم فيعاقب الشعب الشرير وهو عدل وهو في نفس الوقت رحمه للشعب الغير شرير * 

*ويستمر عمل الله الغير متغير حتي الان ولكن في العهد الجديد قلت العثرات الجماعيه فيتعامل الرب اكثر باسلوب فردي  * 



 

*الاعداد التي استشهد بها المشكك * 

*سفر التثنية **20 * 

10 حين تقرب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها إلى الصلح  

11 فإن أجابتك إلى الصلح وفتحت لك، فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك  

12 وإن لم تسالمك، بل عملت معك حربا، فحاصرها  



 

*وشرحت سابقا معني العبوديه والتسخير في الفكر اليهودي الذي يتشابه كثيرا في زمنا مع عقود الاحتراف التي يوجد فيها اجازات اسبوعيه وتحكمها مبادلا فيها محبه وايضا تحتوي علي مكافئة نهاية الخدمه **( **ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف العبوديه في الفكر اليهودي والمسيحي **) * 

*وهنا ستكون فرصه لهذه الشعوب ان تعالج من خطيتها بسبب شعب اسرائيل بدل من ان تنتشر فيها الخطيه فتحتاج استئصال مثل المرض السرطاني * 



 

12 وإن لم تسالمك، بل عملت معك حربا، فحاصرها  

13 وإذا دفعها الرب إلهك إلى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف  

14 وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة، كل غنيمتها، فتغتنمها لنفسك، وتأكل غنيمة أعدائك التي أعطاك الرب إلهك  

15 هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدا التي ليست من مدن هؤلاء الأمم هنا  



 

*والذكور هنا هم رجال الحرب اي الجيش الذي سيصر علي اعادة الحرب * 

*وهنا يتكلم عن الحلات النادره التي للممالك البعيده وهنا اتوقف لحظه **. **الرب حدد لشعبه مكان سيقيم فيه فما الدافع لمحاربة شعب بعيد ؟ السبب هو ان بعض المدن البعيده ستعاون بعض الشعوب السبعه لكي تخرب اسرائيل ومن العدل ان تعاقب بعض منها * 

*ونري مثال علي ذلك واضح وهو الاراميين ومحاولتهم باستمرار ان يرسلوا جيوش ويؤجروها لبعض الشعوب القريبه من اسرائيل لتهلك شعب اسرائيل وبخاصه قبل واثناء زمن داود * 

*اذا ليس لكي يستغل شعب اسرائيل هذه الوصيه ويذهب الي اي مكان ولكن فقط من العدل لكي يعاقب الرب الشعب الذي يطغي*



 

16 وأما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيبا فلا تستبق منها نسمة ما  

17 بل تحرمها تحريما: الحثيين والأموريين والكنعانيين والفرزيين والحويين واليبوسيين، كما أمرك الرب إلهك  



 

*وهذه الشعوب كما اوضحت سابقا قد اكتمل زمن خطيتهم وجاء وقت العدل الالهي الذي هو ايضا فيه رحمه لشعب اسرائيل وغيرهم من الشعوب * 

*وتاكيد ذلك * 

18 لكي لا يعلموكم أن تعملوا حسب جميع أرجاسهم التي عملوا لآلهتهم، فتخطئوا إلى الرب إلهكم  



 

*ولكن مع هذا التطبيق للعدل بعد اكتمال زمن الخطيه هل هذا السفر يخلوا من وصايا المحبه ؟*

*سفر التثنية **10**
18 **الصَّانِعُ حَقَّ الْيَتِيمِ وَالأَرْمَلَةِ، وَالْمُحِبُّ الْغَرِيبَ لِيُعْطِيَهُ طَعَامًا وَلِبَاسًا**. **
19 **فَأَحِبُّوا الْغَرِيبَ لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ**.*



 

*سفر الخروج **23: * 

*4 **إِذَا صَادَفْتَ ثَوْرَ عَدُوِّكَ أَوْ حِمَارَهُ شَارِدًا، تَرُدُّهُ إِلَيْهِ**.
5 **إِذَا رَأَيْتَ حِمَارَ مُبْغِضِكَ وَاقِعًا تَحْتَ حِمْلِهِ وَعَدَلْتَ عَنْ حَلِّهِ، فَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَحُلَّ مَعَهُ**.*



 

*سفر التثنية **23: 7*​ 
 
*لاَ 			تَكْرَهْ أَدُومِيًّا لأَنَّهُ أَخُوكَ**. 			**لاَ 			تَكْرَهْ مِصْرِيًّا لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ 			نَزِيلاً فِي أَرْضِهِ**.*



 

*سفر الأمثال **24: 17*​ 
 
*لاَ 			تَفْرَحْ بِسُقُوطِ عَدُوِّكَ، وَلاَ 			يَبْتَهِجْ قَلْبُكَ إِذَا عَثَرَ،*



 

*سفر الأمثال **25: 21*​ 
 
*إِنْ 			جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ خُبْزًا، 			وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ مَاءً،*



 

*سفر الخروج **22: 21*​ 
 
*«**وَلاَ 			تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، 			لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي 			أَرْضِ مِصْرَ*



 

*سفر الخروج **23: 9*​ 
 
*وَلاَ 			تُضَايِقِ الْغَرِيبَ فَإِنَّكُمْ 			عَارِفُونَ نَفْسَ الْغَرِيبِ، 			لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي 			أَرْضِ مِصْرَ**.*



 

*سفر التثنية **24: 19*​ 
 
*«**إِذَا 			حَصَدْتَ حَصِيدَكَ فِي حَقْلِكَ 			وَنَسِيتَ حُزْمَةً فِي الْحَقْلِ، 			فَلاَ تَرْجعْ لِتَأْخُذَهَا، لِلْغَرِيبِ 			وَالْيَتِيمِ وَالأَرْمَلَةِ تَكُونُ، 			لِكَيْ يُبَارِكَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ 			فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِ يَدَيْكَ**.*



 

*وهذا مثال صغير من اعداد كثيره فلم يوصي الرب بكره احد حتي الذين استخدم الرب شعب اسرائيل في تطهير خطيتهم هذا محبه لبقية الشعوب وحماية من خطيتهم ولم يقل لهم الرب اكرهوهم فنحن نكره الخطيه فقط ولكن نحب الخاطئ الي ان يري الرب ان زمان خطيته قد اكتمل ولم يتب فيدينه بالاسلوب الذي يختاره الرب لانه هو وحده الديان  * 



 

*اما العهد الجديد * 

*فالرب يسوع المسيح يكمل الناموس ويوضح معناه اكثر ويريد تبيض القلب اكثر فهو غسل قلوبهم بناموس موسي وبيضه بناموس النعمه * 

*ولكنه لم ينقض شيئ مما قاله في العهد القديم ولكن فقط اكمله بنعمته*



 

*انجيل لوقا **6*

35 بل أحبوا أعداءكم، وأحسنوا وأقرضوا وأنتم لا ترجون شيئا، فيكون أجركم عظيما وتكونوا بني العلي، فإنه منعم على غير الشاكرين والأشرار  

36 فكونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضا رحيم  



 

*وهذا لا يناقض الاعداد الكثيره التي وضعتها تشرح وصية المحبه في العهد القديم وبالفعل احب عدوي واتمني ان يعرف طريق النور ويتوب عن خطيته ولو احتاج شيئا في اي وقت سامد له يد المساعده واحسن اليه وساكون رحيم عليه في اي موقف ضعف له  * 

*ومع وجود وصية محبة الاعداء هل تعني ان لو رايت انسان شرير عدوي يظلم اخر فلاجل اني احب عدوي هذا اتركه يظلم الضعيف ؟ بالطبع لا فسوف ادافع عن الضعيف لو كان هذا واجبي ايضا وحسب ما يرشد اليه الرب هذا بالاضافه الي الدفاع عن نفسي وعن اسرتي وكنيستي  * 

*هذا بالاضافه الرب اكمل الوصايا بهذه الدرجه الرائعه ويعرف اننا الان في مستوي قابل لتنفيذها لانه يعدنا لقبول روحه القدوس الذي يهبنا هذه المقدره والعطيه * 



 

*ورد القس الدكتور منيس عبد النور * 



 

*قال المعترض**:* «في تثنية 20: 16-18 «وأما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً فلا تستَبْقِ منها نسمةً ما. تحرّمها تحريماً. الحثيين والأموريين والكنعانيين والفرزيين والحويين واليبوسيين كما أمرك الرب إلهك، لكي لا يعلّموكم أن تعملوا حسب جميع أرجاسهم التي عملوا لآلهتهم، فتخطئوا إلى الرب إلهكم». وهذه الشريعة منسوخة بقول المسيح في لوقا 6: 35، 36 «بل أَحبوا أعداءكم، وأَحسنوا وأقرضوا وأنتم لا ترجون شيئاً، فيكون أجركم عظيماً، وتكونوا بني العلي، فإنه منعمٌ على غير الشاكرين والأشرار. فكونوا رحماء كما أن أباكم أيضاً رحيم».

*وللرد نقول**:* (1) كانت الأمم التي سكنت أرض كنعان قبل دخول بني إسرائيل إليها تحت قيادة يشوع في منتهى الشر والفجور، فلما أعطى الله شريعته لبني إسرائيل حذّرهم من الرذائل والرجاسات، وكرر لهم القول إنه قد حكم بالقضاء على أولئك الشعوب بسبب شرورهم (لاويين 18: 24-30). فإن كانت في تاريخ البشرية شعوب قد استوجبت غضب الله ونقمته فهي هذه الشعوب، لأن شرورهم كانت قد وصلت إلى أقصى حد.

(2) لا يمكن أن يُقال إن أولئك الشعوب كانت تنقصهم المعرفة، ولا بد أنّ ضمائرهم قد احتجَّت على شرورهم (رومية 1: 18-32). لقد كان عندهم الحق الذي ظهر نوره في حياة ملكي صادق، وإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، قبل القضاء على تلك الشعوب بنحو أربعة قرون ونصف، وهو يشهد ضدهم. ومن المحتمل أيضاً أن ملكي صادق كاهن الله العلي قد خلَّف بعده قوماً عبدوا الإله الحقيقي، لأن الله لا يترك نفسه في أي جيل بلا شاهد.

(3) يجب أن لا ننسى أيضاً أن الله إله المحبة هو إله العدل أيضاً. فهو يريد أن يغفر ويقبل، ولكن من يتمادى في رفض محبته والعصيان عليه لا بد أن يقع تحت عدله. وكما أننا على يقين من وجود سماء كذلك لا ريب في وجود جهنم. قد يتعذّر على عقولنا القاصرة ومعرفتنا الناقصة أن نوفّق بين عدل الله ونعمته، ولكن الكتاب يعلّم عن الحقيقتين بكل وضوح.. ثم أن هذا الأمر كان قضاءً من القاضي العادل على شعب معين في زمن معيَّن (كما في حادثة الطوفان) وليس إطلاقاً عاماً على كل العصور.

(4) ولم يكن أمراً خارقاً للعادة أن يأتي قضاء الله على تلك الأمم بلا استثناء كبير أو صغير. ففي حادثة الطوفان هلك الجميع رجالاً ونساء، كباراً وصغاراً، ما عدا نوحاً وعائلته. وعند إحراق سدوم وعمورة لم ينجُ من تلك المنطقة إلا لوط وابنتاه. وكذلك في وقتنا الحاضر إذا وقع وبأ أو جوع على إقليم تعمُّ الضربة كل سكانه ولا يُستثنى الأطفال. ولما كانت طرق الله وأحكامه بعيدة عن الفحص وجب علينا التسليم بحكمته وعدم استغراب قضائه في هذه الحوادث وسواها. غير أن العقل البشري قد لا يجد في كل ما تقدم رداً على اعتراضه.

(5) من المحتمل أن الله من رحمته قضى على أولئك الأطفال ونقلهم من العالم الشرير قبل أن يكبروا فيسيروا في رجاسات أسلافهم، مسوقين بإرادتهم الشريرة النجسة. وكما يُستفاد من نور تعليم الكتاب أنه خيرٌ للطفل أن يموت في طفولته من أن يكبر ويعيش في الشر، ثم يموت في حالة عدم الإيمان بعد العصيان والتمرد على الله.

(6) يعترض البعض على عدم إعطاء الكنعانيين فرصة للتوبة، ظانين أنهم كانوا يتوبون لو أمر الله بني إسرائيل بإرشادهم وتعليمهم بدلاً من إهلاكهم. فعلاوة على ما سبقت الإشارة إليه في النقطة الثانية نقول: إن كان الله قد قَصَّر عهد النعمة لتلك الأمم الأثيمة فلا بد أنه قد تصرّف بحكمة، ورأى بعلمه السابق أن الإرشاد ما كان يفيد أولئك الفُجّار الأثمة!

(7) كان بقاء بني إسرائيل في حالة التعبّد الصحيح يستلزم ليس فقط إخضاع أولئك الأثمة وإذلالهم، بل استئصالهم والقضاء عليهم، لأنهم لو بقوا في أرض كنعان لكانوا خطراً دائماً على طهارة عبادة الله، الأمر الذي قد حصل فعلاً (كما نرى أخيراً في تاريخ بني إسرائيل). فخير إسرائيل الروحي قضى بالانتقام من أولئك الشعوب الأثمة. فيمكننا أن نقول في الختام إن الله في معاملته الكنعانيين بالعدل لم يتعدَّ ناموس رحمته، بمعنى أنه بيَّن محبته لإسرائيل باستئصال أولئك الفجار، الذين لو بقوا لجلبوا عليهم الانحطاط الروحي.



 

*والمجد لله دائما*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2011)

*اولا مفيش حاجة اسمها نشر دين فى اليهودية اليهودية ديانة قومية قاصرة على اولاد يعقوب فقط وليست تبشيرية
الاية الىل انت ذكرتها فى سفر التثنية مش دعوة للقتال لاجل نشر الدين او خلافه هو بمثابة دينونة للشعوب الوثنية المحيطة بشعب اسرائيل اللى كل حياتها ارجاس وعبادة الهه وثنية وكان لشعب محدد فقط لا غير
والسبب موجود فى النص نفسه
**وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيبًا فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَّا،*
*17 بَلْ تُحَرِّمُهَا تَحْرِيمًا: الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ، كَمَا أَمَرَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ،*
*18 لِكَيْ لاَ يُعَلِّمُوكُمْ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا حَسَبَ جَمِيعِ أَرْجَاسِهِمِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوا لآلِهَتِهِمْ، فَتُخْطِئُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ.*
* ربنا اصدر حكم على هذة الشعوب بالهلاك واستخدم شعب اسرائيل لدينونتهم على ارجاسهم لانها كانت مصدر الشر والخطية 

زى لما ربنا استخدم اشور واستخدم البالبليين لدينونة شعب اسرائيل وسبيه لما ازادات شرورهم 
فالكل واقع تحت دينونة الله 
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد رد الدكتور  هولي واضح اما بخصوص ان هناك تشابه مع غير المسيحين في الحروب بالطبع لا يوجد ادني تشابه يقول كرستوفر مارك في مقالة سبع شعوب
*) أن التوراة منعت من الانتفاع من غنائم الحرب في عدة مواضع، فانتفت عن تلك الحرب شبهة “تأليف قلوب المحاربين” بالغنائم، * 
*2) ثم أن التوراة لم تجعل تغيير دين الشعوب السبعة مهرباً لهم من القصاص، فانتفت بالمرة شبهة التوسع الديني بالإجبار، *​ 
*3)  وفي التوراة يحدد الرب أسماء الشعوب التي تُعامَل تلك المعاملة الحربية  بخلاف إعطاء الأمر على ورقة بيضاء ليملاها المحارب باسم من يشاء شن الحرب  ضده، وهذا الفرق يؤكد أن الحرب هنا موضوع مبدأ أخلاقي ، وليس موضوع ظروف  وهوى شخصي، *​ 
*4) والفرق الرابع أن الرب كان يشرف على الحرب وكان صوته واضحاً في المكسب أو الخسارة (2)، *​ 
*5)  وأهم الفروق أن هذه الشعوب كانت قد ارتكبت جرائم يعاقب عليها أي قانون  مدني حالي بالإعدام او السجن مدى الحياة لمن لا يقر بعقوبة الإعدام، وهي  جرائم تجعل الذين لا يقرون تلك العقوبة يتشككون في صحة إطلاق مبدأهم دون  استثناء. *​ 
*6)  ثم فرق سادس يظهر في أن الرب أعطى لتلك الشعوب فرصة أربعمئة سنة للتوبة  وهكذا كلم إبراهيم صريحاً بالنبوة أن ذنب تلك الشعوب لم يكتمل بعد أي كانت  لهم فرصة توبة وفرصة طويلة وكافية حتى إذا عبرت صار الأمر خياراً بين السئ  والأسوأ ولم يعد لاختيار التوبة محل متوقع الحصول، *​ 
*7)  وآخر الفروق أن الشعب كان يحارب متلقياً أمراً من إله قدم دليل ألوهيته  وحضوره الفائق بمعجزة شق البحر ثم معجزة شق النهر للجيل الذي لم يعش ويعي  المعجزة الأولى…*​


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2011)

> بس انا قصدى ان نفس الاسلوب استخدمة الغير مسحين فى نشر دينهم بالقوة والعنف *وبمنطق انهم اللى صح والباقى كفرة* فكانوا برضو بيحاصروا البلاد وياخدوا الغنائم ويفرضوا الجزية ... مش دا فية تشابة ولا فية اختلاف فى المواقف؟


*المنطق ده بالذات حذرهم منه موسى النبى*
*لم يكن فناء الشعوب لان "احنا الصح" و هما "الغلط" بل لاجل اثم الشعوب كعقاب ليهم*

تثنية 9
4 *لاَ تَقُلْ فِي قَلْبِكَ* حِينَ يَنْفِيهِمِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ قَائِلاً: *لأَجْلِ بِرِّي أَدْخَلَنِي الرَّبُّ لأَمْتَلِكَ هذِهِ الأَرْضَ. وَلأَجْلِ إِثْمِ هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبِ يَطْرُدُهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ.
*5 *لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ بِرِّكَ وَعَدَالَةِ قَلْبِكَ تَدْخُلُ لِتَمْتَلِكَ أَرْضَهُمْ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ إِثْمِ أُولئِكَ الشُّعُوبِ يَطْرُدُهُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ،* وَلِكَيْ يَفِيَ بِالْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِ لآبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ.
6 *فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ بِرِّكَ يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ هذِهِ الأَرْضَ الْجَيِّدَةَ لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا، لأَنَّكَ شَعْبٌ صُلْبُ الرَّقَبَةِ.*

*و الدليل المكمل ايضا ان يهوة القدير كان بيعاقب شعب اسرائل مثله مثل اى شعب مخطئ*

تثنية 8
*19 وَإِنْ نَسِيتَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ، وَذَهَبْتَ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَعَبَدْتَهَا وَسَجَدْتَ لَهَا، أُشْهِدُ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ أَنَّكُمْ تَبِيدُونَ لاَ مَحَالَةَ.
20 كَالشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ يُبِيدُهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ كَذلِكَ تَبِيدُونَ، لأَجْلِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِقَوْلِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ.*


----------



## subzer0 (5 يوليو 2011)

اوك شكرا على التوضيح والتفسير الجمييل
ربنا يباركم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> اوك انا معاك يا استاذ مكرم فى كل كلامك وفاهم قصدك
> بس انا قصدى ان نفس الاسلوب استخدمة الغير مسحين فى نشر دينهم بالقوة والعنف وبمنطق انهم اللى صح والباقى كفرة فكانوا برضو بيحاصروا البلاد وياخدوا الغنائم ويفرضوا الجزية ... مش دا فية تشابة ولا فية اختلاف فى المواقف؟



++++++++

دائماً ما يجعل الشيطان أعماله مشابهة لأعمال الله ، لكى يبرر أخطاءه من جهة ، ولكى يشوش على تفكير الناس من جهة أخرى ، ليمنعهم عن الإيمان بالإله الحقيقى

وهذا الأمر نراه من السحرة المصريين أمام المعجزات التى أمر الرب بها موسى النبى

فكما رمى عصاه فصارت حية تسعى على الأرض
كذلك فعل السحرة ، فألقوا عصيهم فصارت حيات أيضاً ، لكى يمنعوا الناس عن الإيمان

ولكن الله أظهر قوته الفائقة على كل قوة ، بأن إبتلعت حية موسى كل الحيات الأخرى

++ وهذا المثال نراه فى كل شيئ من أعمال الله ، فيقلده إبليس ، لكى يشوشر على عمل الله

++ فالله أرسل أنبياء ، ففعل كذلك الشيطان بالأنبياء الكذبة

الله أرسل روحه القدوس بمواهب معينة ، وكذلك الشيطان يرسل أتباعه بمواهب مشابهة شكلاً ومضادة مفعولاً

++ وبنفس المنطق ، الله إستخدم شعبه ليبيد شعوب إتخذت عبادات وثنية تجعل الناس يحرقون أطفالهم أحياء ويمارسون الشذوذ الجنسى
فكذلك الشيطان إستخدم أتباعه ، ولكن للإبادة وللإستعمار لكل العالم  ، ولنشر الفساد والنجاسة وليس لإبادتها

++ وهكذا فى كل الأمور


----------



## subzer0 (5 يوليو 2011)

كلام اكثر من رائع
تحياتى ليك يا اخ مكرم انت


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يوليو 2011)

*بالمقارنة البسيطة 
غزوات الاسلام واحتلال لبلاد ليس له لهدف نشر دين العرب بالقوة على سكانها الاصليين ونهب املاكهم وخيرها 
بامر مين؟؟؟؟؟
بامر الرخصة العامة
فالههم اعطى الرخصة العامة واصبحوا هم المقررين والمنفذين ليها حسب اهوائهم الارهابية 
لكن الهنا لم يعطى رخصة لاى احد ان يفعل اى شئ باهواءنا 
الهنا ادان شعوب بايد شعوب اخرى 
فهو حدد الشعب
حدد العقوبة 
ولم يعطى رخصة عامة للبشر يقتلوا فى بعض بامزجة البشر
وكما تقع الدينونة على الشعوب الوثنية هكذا تقع على شعبه بنفسه ان انحرف فى عهده مع الله بايد شعوب اخرى شوف كيف ادب الله يهوذا 
**يَجْلِبُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى  بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ، أَيَّامًا لَمْ تَأْتِ مُنْذُ يَوْمِ اعْتِزَالِ  أَفْرَايِمَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا، أَيْ مَلِكَ أَشُّورَ.*
*18 وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَصْفِرُ لِلذُّبَابِ  الَّذِي فِي أَقْصَى تُرَعِ مِصْرَ، وَلِلنَّحْلِ الَّذِي فِي أَرْضِ  أَشُّورَ،*
*19 فَتَأْتِي وَتَحِلُّ جَمِيعُهَا فِي الأَوْدِيَةِ الْخَرِبَةِ وَفِي  شُقُوقِ الصُّخُورِ، وَفِي كُلِّ غَابِ الشَّوْكِ، وَفِي كُلِّ  الْمَرَاعِي.*
*20 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَحْلِقُ السَّيِّدُ بِمُوسَى مُسْتَأْجَرَةٍ  فِي عَبْرِ النَّهْرِ، بِمَلِكِ أَشُّورَ، الرَّأْسَ وَشَعْرَ  الرِّجْلَيْنِ، وَتَنْزِعُ اللِّحْيَةَ أَيْضًا.*


----------



## subzer0 (5 يوليو 2011)

كلام واضح جدا 
ومنطقى
شكرا ليك


----------



## Twin (6 يوليو 2011)

*ينقل الي قسم الرد علي الشبهات *​


----------

